# Bored a Small Wax Test



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well i am waiting for my results for my degree: the 15th July still seems an age oddly! :lol:

Anyhow, got bored with my car beading perfectly with Elegance! So have decided following my recent acquisition of Zymol volvo and the other toys!, cheers to Mark at Raceglaze and nice to meet you on a little detour to Norfolk (no SA comments from Mr RP, Dew or Craig QQ ahem)

anyhow a nice little picture of the new addition!









the 4 that will feature on the bonnet over the summer










and to add some fun i will let some members identify the waxes  (a few might know some of the more unusual ones)

Hopefully will wash my motor tomorrow! and get these on!

Probably wax it rather than seal this winter  not doing many miles walking to my law college following my hopeful good degree result! What would you choose for winter out of these (once identified)


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

well heres todays update i did manage to get it all done! woopie

following a long wash because the plumber arrived! long story....still not complete then following a quick clay session...for the SA's amongst you like Mr Crag yes i am getting on so thought i better lift the bonnet away from the rest of the car and place my tape around for giraffes










IPA'ed down and then CF i have not used CF in a while! :lol: went on easy peasy lovely smell as per usual










take my word they are on there :lol:










I will let people guess in the beading shots :lol:

number [1]









number [2]









number [3]









number [4]



















all done and ready :lol:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice test. Looking forward to updates.

Is that orange one Migliore Primo in the jar?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kokopelli said:


> Nice test. Looking forward to updates.
> 
> Is that orange one Migliore Primo in the jar?


most certainly is!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

oooh love a wax test... 

would i spam up your thread?

proably but not right now.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Spam away. 

Until that glass primo jar is mine, I'm not your friend


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> oooh love a wax test...
> 
> would i spam up your thread?
> 
> proably but not right now.


yes :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> Spam away.
> 
> Until that glass primo jar is mine, I'm not your friend


harsh


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Is that SV a Zuffenhausen?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nothelle said:


> Is that SV a Zuffenhausen?


best of show i think


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> harsh


Maybe. That's how much I want it!!


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> best of show i think


Forgot about that one, only available in UK isn't it?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> best of show i think


correcto


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> Maybe. That's how much I want it!!


pahahaha i must admit it was the most tacky when coming to buff it off the SV and Zymol came off like a dream! no one has bothered to identify the beading though


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nothelle said:


> Forgot about that one, only available in UK isn't it?


yes, iirc the equivalent in the EU or other markets is Concorso.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> yes, iirc the equivalent in the EU or other markets is Concorso.


most certainly is but the formula iirc is not totally the same now

anyhow i really should be working on my GDL basics stuff :lol: done alot of it before though having already done some law :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

product 1 SV.
product 2 Primo
Product 3 Zymol
Product 4 Addiction

am i right?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> product 1 SV.
> product 2 Primo
> Product 3 Zymol
> Product 4 Addiction
> ...


no  have not the waxes even right!

edit: had enough on legal stuff for tonight :lol: will complete section 1 tomorrow and move onto 2


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> Maybe. That's how much I want it!!


oh to add to this how much is your life worth for it ?


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Good job mate, interesting to see results, good luck with the degree results too:thumb:

My guess

1) Elegance
2) Zymol Volvo
3) Migliore Primo
4) SV BoS


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

badman1972 said:


> Good job mate, interesting to see results, good luck with the degree results too:thumb:
> 
> My guess
> 
> ...


cheers and bang on just in reverse :lol: Craig clearly did not use his eyes


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol didn't read the last tin.. just thought it was addiction..

but i was in the right order then
SV
Primo
Zymol 
and Elegance(although i said addiction)

i went on the pic you posted with each wax sitting on the section


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Loving the beading with Zymol and Primo.............well done Chris, great little review......next one?


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you for using Migliore!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> Loving the beading with Zymol and Primo.............well done Chris, great little review......next one?


not decided yet prob at next wash with an update! :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Migliore said:


> Thank you for using Migliore!


more than welcome!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> lol didn't read the last tin.. just thought it was addiction..
> 
> but i was in the right order then
> SV
> ...


I noticed that and thought he had been clever and flipped the pics lol


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

badman1972 said:


> I noticed that and thought he had been clever and flipped the pics lol


ah you see i am not as low and not a SCAMMER FROM NIGERIA like Rising Power and CraigQQ 

oh and btw the English ahem let me re phrase that the England and Wales Court System unit was fun this morning done most of it before :lol: but a few new little bits i did not :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> ah you see i am not as low and not a SCAMMER FROM NIGERIA like Rising Power and CraigQQ
> 
> oh and btw the English ahem let me re phrase that the England and Wales Court System unit was fun this morning done most of it before :lol: but a few new little bits i did not :lol:


funny you should say that..

i not rich... got an email from the daughter of the king of nigeria.. who is sneaking out the country and shes giving me 40% of her 5.6 million dollars, and all i have to do is send £1000 to pay for the bank transfer..

im loaded... whoo hooo!!

:lol: how anyone ever gets suckered in by those emails i'll never know!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> funny you should say that..
> 
> i not rich... got an email from the daughter of the king of nigeria.. who is sneaking out the country and shes giving me 40% of her 5.6 million dollars, and all i have to do is send £1000 to pay for the bank transfer..
> 
> ...


i blame RP and his denault FAIRLADY Z  :lol: hes got all these bots sending these spamming emails :lol: it is almost like another mod to him 

btw forgot the clay found nothing bh soft even with all the sodding road dressing going on!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Good to meet you Chris, good luck when the more important (?) test results are posted up...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> Good to meet you Chris, good luck when the more important (?) test results are posted up...


hahahaha well the i hope the waxes last longer than friday! :lol: degree results nerves possibly getting to me i had to check two or three times that i was actually applying the right wax to the sections :lol:

i enjoyed the application anyhow :lol:

it was also good to meet you mark i might be needing one or two more items in the near future just slowly coming together! :lol: oh the RG waffle sponges are excellent btw used them before doing this i had a minefield of bugs on my car


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

still not rained  dammmm  :lol: i want beading beading anyhow results day tomorrow, sorting the plumber for my mum and dad lol one boiler dying  and just waiting for our new garage door


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

15th is not long away now, so best of luck for when these results come out 

Nice wax test here too, looking forward to seeing the results over time :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> 15th is not long away now, so best of luck for when these results come out
> 
> Nice wax test here too, looking forward to seeing the results over time :thumb:


i know :lol: still seems ages in my mind Dave!

cheers i was wanting to try some less exposed waxes :lol: oh god that sounds wrong :lol: :devil:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

woopie it rained and they all look relatively close beading wise :lol: although BOS appeared to have larger beads  oh and some people walked bye thinking i was a freak clearly looking at bonnet full of water :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> i know :lol: still seems ages in my mind Dave!
> 
> cheers i was wanting to try some less exposed waxes :lol: oh god that sounds wrong :lol: :devil:


i'd say best of show is pretty common these days...
that and glasur seem to be everybodys 'in' to the boutique market.

the migliore looks awesome in that glass pot..
give me it!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> i'd say best of show is pretty common these days...
> that and glasur seem to be everybodys 'in' to the boutique market.
> 
> the migliore looks awesome in that glass pot..
> give me it!!


well yes BOS but the rest are not so much most people hate mig but love mine i wonder why :lol:  you dont use waxes anymore mr sealant though and ofc you have to remember the two on the right are from much lower price brackets  and maggs would probably get first dibs


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

who said i was paying... your just gonna give it to me..

i'll even stop the old man/ovlov/ beige jokes lol


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> who said i was paying... your just gonna give it to me..
> 
> i'll even stop the old man/ovlov/ beige jokes lol


nope no deal :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bloody old man... with his beige cardigan and walking stick zimmer frame of an ovlov...

that was your own fault!!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> bloody old man... with his beige cardigan and walking stick zimmer frame of an ovlov...
> 
> that was your own fault!!!


well get back in your nissanult :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

well it rained for 2-3 days here and tbh they all looked much of a muchness although if you really were getting nitty i could see IMHO that BOS beads were larger and less tight than the others.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

slowed beading on BOS and Primo when i was washing today still lots of sheeting zymol volvo and elegance still beading strongly.


----------

